

Things You Should Know About The Future - lightc
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregsatell/2014/03/16/6-things-you-should-know-about-the-future/

======
a3voices
> 1\. Change Will Happen Much, Much Faster

Not a chance. Regulation is stifling innovation.

